# Uk advice for expat living in Germany and Switzerland



## MarkinGermany (May 21, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a UK tax adviser that they have used. I have been an expat for 30 years and have suddenly been asked to submit a UK tax return for 20/21 where, for the first time, I had to go over the normal UK days due to COVID! Coincidence? I think not!
Any recommendations gratefully received. I would rather not just choose someone at random
thanks
Mark


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Mark,

I can certainly help you


----------

